# Howdy From Wisconsin



## kilogulf59 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello,

A newbie here and thought I'd say hello.

I'm just an average guy who's interested in (always have been) H2H and firearms.

My background includes training in Modern Arnis, Miyama Ryu JuJutsu and Combatives/H2H. Formal handgun training is limited to some classes taught by a former Chicago PD instructor and FAS style combat shooting that I have learned on my own.

That's about it and I hope to learn some from you folks, thanks.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, kilogulf59!  :wavey:  Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy posting!


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome....


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome from the land of cheese and happy posting
terry


----------



## Kacey (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 7, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## pstarr (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome! Where did  you study Modern Arnis?


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the gracious welcomes, they're greatly appreciated.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Aug 8, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome! Where did you study Modern Arnis?


 
Sorry Arnisador, I missed your question.

I studied Modern Arnis in Chicago back in the early/mid 90's.

The thing I liked about the Professor's Art was the movements were all the same, stick, edged weapon, or empty hand. Plus, one could become as involved in it as one chose. Unfortunately, I never made it to any of the Summer Camp functions.

I still feel it is a very underrated art though it is becoming well know now. Of course, this can be good and bad but that's another story.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

:wavey:  Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

